# Dunno if this is old news...



## UltraByte (Aug 16, 2008)

http://www.nintendoeverything.com/?p=2069

I'm very hesitant to buy anything from Nintendo now.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 16, 2008)

I see no problems here... just because they're making it "accessible" to others doesn't mean they're casualifying the series.


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 16, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> I see no problems here... just because they're making it "accessible" to others doesn't mean they're casualifying the series.


Still, think of the future past that. This means they'll be dumbing down other games. Take Metroid for example. That series is supposed to be hard as hell... making it easier will just piss off the addicts to the series. Nintendo is taking a really smart move business-wise, but a very stupid move fan-wise.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 16, 2008)

I'll agree with ya there.  If they start dumbing down their games, well... I'll be even happier with my 360 purchase.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 16, 2008)

I posted this on TNZ, you stole it.  

here are my thoughts.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Aug 16, 2008)

It's old news because this crap (refrains from using swear word) about casual gaming has been going on ever since the Wii and "Touch Generation" came out.


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 16, 2008)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> I posted this on TNZ, you stole it.
> 
> here are my thoughts.


>.>;;

I didn't steal it, I just wanted to see other people's thoughts... unless you were going to post it here.

@SN: Yes, but still... this is a huge announcement.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 16, 2008)

Super_Naruto said:
			
		

> It's old news because this crap (refrains from using swear word) about casual gaming has been going on ever since the Wii and "Touch Generation" came out.


Crap?  For you, maybe, but that crap is steady money for Ninty. : )


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 16, 2008)

Also, wait a minute... Nintendo Everything?  Hehehe, I actually helped out the head guy a LOT when he was starting out... I hooked him up with PR contacts, posted links to his site in the GL (when I was still writing for TBT), etc... good to see him succeed. : )


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 16, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Also, wait a minute... Nintendo Everything?  Hehehe, I actually helped out the head guy a LOT when he was starting out... I hooked him up with PR contacts, posted ]Wow, that's nifty. Must be cool to see that your influence in someone led them to their goal.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 17, 2008)

You know what?  I really hope they realize that you could make an easy mode for games.... and keep a medium and hard mode for those more accustomed to it, and a ludicrous mode for those that spend waaaay to much time on it 

Having difficulty settings would really help, and in zelda's case, an easy setting could bring up tips for solving a puzzle if you spend too much time in a room, and may be start with more heart with a bit dumbed down ai.  I really hope they don't just make it way too easy though...

business is one thing, but reputation with hard core gamers is normally where you would get great programmers from...  :gyroiddoh:


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 17, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Calm down, I was kidding. I really don't care if you copy it.  

on topic: this is proof that Nintendo is over.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 17, 2008)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Over?  No it just means that who they want buying their games has completely changed, they tried fishing in the pond next door and caught way more fish than fishing in this small pond with sony and microsoft.   Really I see it as a phase,  Nintendo found a huge new crowd, and they want to try and keep them.


----------



## Micah (Aug 17, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*sigh*


----------



## SL92 (Aug 17, 2008)

This has calmed down already, and I think he made another statement regarding this one.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 17, 2008)

Sporge27 said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely agree... Just because they're not making games exclusively for "hardcore" gamers doesn't mean they're "over"... In fact, DSFan, they are in much better shape than they were in the Gamecube days.  MUCH better shape...

They're rolling in the dough.  At this point, they don't care if a small, yet vocal, group of "hardcore gamers" is going to protest their decisions.  They do their thing and they're making money... if you ever thought they cared about you as a person, you were deluded.  Nintendo is a company, just like any other, and they care about the consumer's $$$ more than anything else.

They found more financial opportunities in the "casual" crowd... hence their shift from hardcore --> more casual.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 17, 2008)

>_>

That's not what I meant by over, and I thought that was obvious. But since it apparently isn't, I'll elaborate: Nintendo will not make any more good Zelda games. They'll be more "accessible to casuals", in other words the game will do everything for you. And the same thing goes for all the other franchises. Basically, I meant Nintendo will be over in the same way Sonic is currently over.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 17, 2008)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> >_>
> 
> That's not what I meant by over, and I thought that was obvious. But since it apparently isn't, I'll elaborate: Nintendo will not make any more good Zelda games. They'll be more "accessible to casuals", in other words the game will do everything for you. And the same thing goes for all the other franchises. Basically, I meant Nintendo will be over in the same way Sonic is currently over.


What?  You're making absolutely no sense.

Sonic is over because his games suck, not because they're accessible to everyone.  Zelda, however, has been enjoying high rated games this past decade (unlike Sonic), and guess what... the "accessible to everyone" mentality has been there since they finished Wind Waker, and Twilight Princess + Phantom Hourglass are great games.  The latter is good, not great, but TP is a masterpiece.


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 17, 2008)

OW, my soul.
*clings to Square Enix*

Square, save me from all the casual games. ;_;


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 17, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> OW, my soul.
> *clings to Square Enix*
> 
> Square, save me from all the casual games. ;_;


http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=331375

If that's your idea of "being saved"... ugh.


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 17, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is, actually.
I hate real life and anything to keep me away from it is welcomed with open arms.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 17, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ОК, бут 18 чорс?  И'д ратчер плаы Жии Фит...

Edit - Oops, I was in Russian font... hahahaha:

"OK, but 18 hours?  I'd rather play Wii Fit..."


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 17, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I don't speak Flamingo.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 17, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Russian, you mean. >:X


----------



## SL92 (Aug 17, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flamingos were speaking Russian this entire time and I had no idea.


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 17, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only thing Russians are good for is vodka and genocide.
But I still love you.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 17, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whaaat?

Looks like SOMEBODY never had borscht...


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 17, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find that offensive.
My anus is clean enough, thank you.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 17, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Umm, haha...

Seriously, Russian cuisine beats the crap out of everything else.  Of course, I may be a little biased, since I was raised on Russian food, but... hahaha.


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 17, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*CEN-4.01-SORD*es don't know about my anus.

But seriously. 
You lie.
Russian dog!

I'm rocking my Germo-Hungarian fusion, k.


----------



## SL92 (Aug 17, 2008)

dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


English>French>Others>DF's anus.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 17, 2008)

Shadow_][quote="dragonflamez said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


English>French>Others>DF's anus.[/quote]English cuisine?  Umm... well, OK.  You guys definitely have never eaten Russian food.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 17, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First off, chill. It's just a video game.

Second, _you_ are not making sense. The games will suck BECAUSE they're accessible to everyone. Like I said in my last post, the game will basically do everything for you. There will be no new challenge, and therefore they won't be as good. And Twilight Princess, the game that they rushed to make "Wii-compatible", is NOT a masterpiece. It is an example of the path Nintendo is going down. PH > TP.  PH was better, just too easy.


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 17, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="dragonflamez said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


English cuisine?  Umm... well, OK.  You guys definitely have never eaten Russian food.[/quote]I didn't know the English had a particular style.
But seriously.
Saurbrauten = heaven.
IN MY KNOEDEL.


----------



## SL92 (Aug 17, 2008)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah, DSFan, calm down. You're starting to get on-topic. Not cool.

Bul: Sorry, I meant the languages, not the food. But hey, English muffins, right?


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 17, 2008)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please stay on topic.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 17, 2008)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chill?  I am in no way riled up... if I was, you'd know, hahaha...

Wow, you just contradicted yourself twice.  You compared Sonic to potential future Zeldas.  You're saying Zelda will suck because it'll be accessible to casual gamers.  Then the comparison makes no sense because Sonic was _never_ dumbed down to appeal to the lowest common denominator.

Your second contradiction is "PH > TP".  Phantom Hourglass was _obviously_ pandering to the casual crowd.  It was devoid of challenge, unlike TP.  So sorry, again, you're making no sense.

Edit - You also got your facts wrong on Twilight Princess.  It was never rushed to take advantage of the Wii controller... in fact the GCN version was already done when they had the idea for Wii controls, as far as I know...


----------



## SL92 (Aug 17, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does she ever? Here we're talking about cuisine and she goes off-topic.

French fries and French toast do not originate from France, by the way.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 17, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]But hey, English muffins, right?[/quote]BLECH!  Can't stand those things.

Bagels > English muffins.

Also, if we're talking about languages, English is nowhere near the top of the list... Spanish, Portuguese, and French are much prettier languages.


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 17, 2008)

Huttese is my favorite language.


----------



## SL92 (Aug 17, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]But hey, English muffins, right?


BLECH!  Can't stand those things.

Bagels > English muffins.

Also, if we're talking about languages, English is nowhere near the top of the list... Spanish, Portuguese, and French are much prettier languages.[/quote]Well, like you said with Russian food, I was raised speaking English, I have a biased opinion.

And Italian is the best, for everything.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 17, 2008)

Shadow_][quote="Bulerias said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]But hey, English muffins, right?


BLECH!  Can't stand those things.

Bagels > English muffins.

Also, if we're talking about languages, English is nowhere near the top of the list... Spanish, Portuguese, and French are much prettier languages.[/quote]Well, like you said with Russian food, I was raised speaking English, I have a biased opinion.

And Italian is the best, for everything.[/quote]I learned English and Russian simultaneously, so... 

Oooh, Italian's great, too.


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 17, 2008)

I like Chinese food.

...

am I on topic?


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 17, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I meant chill because of the way you're talking. Such as with this latest post.

You're taking the comparison to Sonic a little too literally. I just meant they will be similiar in the "it's still there, but not as good" sense. 

Wait...you're saying TP was actually hard? Um...there was no challenge in TP either. The only difference between the two was that the last couple dungeons in PH were actually halfway decent, and the ending wasn't...off...at all.

They didn't rush it...? Then that just makes it worse. Nintendo made a disappointing game for no reason then.


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 17, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, like you said with Russian food, I was raised speaking English, I have a biased opinion.

And Italian is the best, for everything.[/quote]I learned English and Russian simultaneously, so... 

Oooh, Italian's great, too.[/quote]My dad grew up in a German household.
But now he only speaks it when drunk.

Thus, learning German requires careful planning.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 17, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> am I on topic?


I'll get back to you on that...


----------



## SL92 (Aug 17, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, like you said with Russian food, I was raised speaking English, I have a biased opinion.

And Italian is the best, for everything.[/quote]I learned English and Russian simultaneously, so... 

Oooh, Italian's great, too.[/quote]Ah...


Italian is absolute win, all the great pastas originated there, the same with the mafia. Love that mafia. I'm in the mood for Pizza Delight now.


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 17, 2008)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you keep on spamming, I'm going to have to report you.


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 17, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aw man, I have to wait for an answer.


----------



## SL92 (Aug 17, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're as on-topic as the rest of us, save DSFan who can't follow the thread.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 17, 2008)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just the way of talk... it's in no way indicative of my mood. : )

Yeah, you never specified that part of the Sonic comparison in your first post.

The challenge in PH was artificial... the only challenging part was the last dungeon, and even then, it was because you had to go through the same rooms way too often.  In fact, I'd argue it was repetitive, not challenging.  What exactly was off about TP's ending?

Jeez, these Nintendo fans... you can never please them.  First they clamor for a sequel in the vein of OoT, and Nintendo follows up with that request... and now the game's suddenly "disappointing" because it takes too much from Ocarina of Time.  Pfft.


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 17, 2008)

Shadow_][quote="UltraByte said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, you're as on-topic as the rest of us, save DSFan who can't follow the thread.[/quote]poopoo

I'm on topic now.


----------



## UltraByte (Aug 17, 2008)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> Shadow_][quote="UltraByte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


poopoo

I'm on topic now.  [/quote]Now we shall continue a thread about foods and whatnot.

THE VILLAGERS WILL NOT RIOT


----------



## SL92 (Aug 17, 2008)

To throw in something, Nintendo fans are correct and wrong 100% of the time.

DSFan: Yeah, that's completely on the topic of food. Unless you eat that.


----------



## Bulerias (Aug 17, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]To throw in something, Nintendo fans are correct and wrong 100% of the time.[/quote]Ha, too true!  Good one, there.


----------



## dragonflamez (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm gonna take a nap.
And EXCRETE


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 17, 2008)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> DSFAN121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't explain it. But I think it had something to do with how the last two dungeons failed epicly.

That last paragraph is a stereotype. Not everyone wants a OoT sequel. I want a game completely different from OoT; you will never be able to emulate anything like that again. So yeah, TP is disappointing for the reason you said, and more. But I never wanted a "sequel" (I think MM already did that though  ).


----------



## SL92 (Aug 17, 2008)

DSFan, it's called a generalization, not a stereotype.

Bul, what foods exactly originated in Russia?


----------



## DSFAN121 (Aug 17, 2008)

[quote="Shadow_]DSFan, it's called a generalization, not a stereotype.

Bul, what foods exactly originated in Russia?[/quote]It's the same thing though.

I like food.


----------



## SL92 (Aug 17, 2008)

DSFAN121 said:
			
		

> [quote="Shadow_]DSFan, it's called a generalization, not a stereotype.
> 
> Bul, what foods exactly originated in Russia?


It's the same thing though.

I like food.[/quote]"A stereotype is a simplified and/or standardized conception or image with specific meaning, often held in common by people about another group.A stereotype is a simplified and/or standardized conception or image with specific meaning, often held in common by people about another group."

"Generalize: To infer from many particulars."


----------



## sunate (Aug 18, 2008)

UltraByte said:
			
		

> http://www.nintendoeverything.com/?p=2069
> 
> I'm very hesitant to buy anything from Nintendo now.


 -_-  Dude i cant belive i missed this thread. Ultrabyte I feel the same way. As a hardcore zelda fan Im really dissapointed. I think ill go into zelda depression now. =[


----------



## KingKombat (Oct 25, 2008)

I wouldn't mind it.
I'm a zelda-tard.
Wind Waker made me go ape-****, and i'm stuck in Twilight Princess...
Besides, being accessed by casual gamers isnt a bad thing...that means it'll be easier to talk about where you are.

Here come the burns!
*runs*


----------



## Horuko (Nov 13, 2008)

Eeesh. If they really do this they should at least give us a choice of difficulty level. Especially for LOZ. If it gets easier that would ruin it for me.


----------



## Sporge27 (Nov 13, 2008)

GAH NO OLD THREAD REVIVALS!

watch the date the last post is from


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 13, 2008)

It's not that old Sporge! 

Btw, Horuko, great Capp'n Avatar.

Zelda hasn't always been much of a hard game. Mainly just puzzle/adventure. BUt this won't change it that much. 
The same with Mario, it's not like he's had the hardest game. If anything, Sunshine was the hardest.


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 13, 2008)

Whoah, huge bump, this is a tad old there KK ;P


----------



## dragonflamez (Nov 13, 2008)

And my post pointing out the necro was deleted why?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 13, 2008)

TwilightKing said:
			
		

> Whoah, huge bump, this is a tad old there KK ;P


Rebut. This thread is barely a month old. Now if it was like june or 2007/06 I'd understand. But it's barely even a month!


----------



## TwilightKing (Nov 13, 2008)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> TwilightKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually its over 2 months  not barely a month. And the fact that the thread is about an interview, it seems old because it's been talked about for a good while.


----------



## nintendofan510 (Nov 14, 2008)

i hope they keep core gamers  in mind for the next Zelda, or they've lost one of their best customers 0_0


----------



## Bones15 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm SOO glad I have a 360 and a Wii. My Wii is sooo dusty!!! I need to clean it up before I start playing City Folk.


----------

